# Through A Darkened Mirror (Fixed link)



## michaelv (Feb 23, 2010)

In case anyone didn't revisit the original post:

Now working, and thanks for pointing it out!

http://www.box.net/shared/qngm02992y


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 23, 2010)

Michael, you know I have been a big fan of yours ever since I heard your demos, and this is not a let down, truly great stuff, I could only think of good things to say when listening. Your music is powerful even when it is in its softest moments, something not many can achieve. The programming is as skillfully done as the music itself, everything sounds real and it is original. Hope you will post more.


----------



## michaelv (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, Guy, and thanks such generous words: much appreciated coming from a sampling giant as yourself, I have to say. If I can get anywhere as close to an original voice as you, I'll be happy!

BTW, still waiting for that phone call!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 23, 2010)

I like this piece a lot.

One thing I wanted to note though. There's is an very odd pitch bend in your strings at the beginning. Not the portamento, but during the sustains it sounds like you accidentally hit the pitch wheel.


----------



## michaelv (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you, Nathan. I was aware of this, and decided to keep it. As far as I know it's in the sample, and I felt it gave the start an unsettling feeling, so decided to leave it. If a significant number or listeners find it to be "not cool", I'll reconsider revising this: there's always something I'm dissatisfied with in my mockups and, like many others, could tweak, ad infinitum (art is never finished, etc), but have to draw a line somewhere.

Thanks for listening and pointing it out.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 23, 2010)

michaelv @ Tue Feb 23 said:


> Thank you, Nathan. I was aware of this, and decided to keep it. As far as I know it's in the sample, and I felt it gave the start an unsettling feeling, so decided to leave it. If a significant number or listeners find it to be "not cool", I'll reconsider revising this: there's always something I'm dissatisfied with in my mockups and, like many others, could tweak, ad infinitum (art is never finished, etc), but have to draw a line somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for listening and pointing it out.



Are those strings VSL? If so, somethings odd. Because VSL doesn't have that in the samples.


----------



## michaelv (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol, yes, the VSL library is super perfect, isn't it? A little too perfect at times, but quite unparalleled for detail and overall realism. I use use all kinds of libraries, as most people do, I guess. I also like to introduce random tuning into the equation, but on this occasion, I'm not entirely sure where this originated, and because it didn't bother me, I didn't look for the "culprit". Perhaps, when I get a moment, I'll take a look.

BTW, for strings I use Sonic Implants, Symphobia, Siedlaczek, VSL (of course), East West, Garritan, Miroslav, and some custom bits and pieces.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 24, 2010)

Maybe people are less present here because of the olympics? 

I'd encourage you to check out this demo, In my opinion, one of the best I've seen here.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 24, 2010)

A good name for this piece. 

Michael, your writing is very cool!


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 24, 2010)

This is a great one! makes me want to get started with sample libraries and a good computer. I guess this is film music which i dont know much about. its real good!


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 24, 2010)

Michael,

maybe it is good if you change the thread name to: 

!Through A Darkened Mirror, please listen"


----------



## michaelv (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha, very good, Herr Componist. Or, what about Through A Darkened Mirror: everyone else sucks. :wink: A bit of controversy always helps....

Seriously, thank you all, so far, for taking the time to listen and comment.


----------



## michaelv (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you, sir. The piece on the website homepage is The Drive: the strings are real, BTW. Watch out for the full site in a couple of weeks....


----------



## Dave Connor (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, liked that a lot! But I've always liked Michael V's music since it's always interesting material and very well handled. He truly has the gift of composition. I liked the very filmic quiet section where you just wanted to see the movie that went along with the suspenseful music. Excellent!


----------



## michaelv (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you, Dave: appreciated. I was going for that noir sound, especially, the Herrmannesque quiet section, just before the cluster finale. Great to hear from you again!


----------

